# Hay moros en la costa



## lacallada

Hola foreros:

Quisiera saber si el modismo _"¡Hay moros en la costa!_" sigue siendo utilizado o si se considera algo que indica o un racismo o una actitud agresiva o insultante hacia los de herencia árabe en cualquier persona que lo use. Lo encontré por primera vez hace muchos años en una historia de los árabes en Iberia pero me imagino que podría ser algo ya no usado o, tal vez, completamente evitado hoy en día al considerar la esperanza por más paz y entendimiento entre las razas en estos días tan violentos. ¿Se oye todavía o se evita? ¿Se considera insultante o simplemente ignorante?

(Por ejemplo, todavía usamos en los EE.UU. un modismo que, según lo entiendo yo, proviene de y se refiere a la llegada de los británicos a la costa este de los EE.UU. durante nuestra época de revolución, pero no se le considera nada ofensivo a nadie. Pues, en realidad no menciona a los británicos directamente, sólo se dice que "la costa está clara", o sea, que está vacía. Quiere decir que no hay ningún peligro ni amenaza.)

Gracias de antemano,
La Callada
(Siempre bienvenidas son las simpáticas y gentiles correcciones y sugerencias para mejorar mi español y mi entendimiento del mundo en que se habla.)


----------



## Juana la Loca

Yo creo que sí se usa... pero muy coloquialmente. Esa y otras...
Nunca con intención de ofender a nadie...
¡No hay moros en la costa! 
¡Este niño *me tiene negra *con su comportamiento!
¡Me han engañado como a *un chino*!
¡Hoy tenía prisa y he hecho la cama a *estilo compadre*! (gitano) (quiere decir que he hecho la cama muy mal)
¡Se lo pasaron como los indios! (se divirtieron mucho)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Opino lo mismo que Juana la Loca: sí lo decimos, pero ni siquiera nos acordamos del significado original. Lo que no sé si todavía hay abuelas que cantan aquello de "Santa Teresita, hija de un rey moro". Cuando fui consciente de lo que significaba la canción, me horroricé...


----------



## Berenguer

Bueno. En principio lingüísticamente estoy Juana y Tradu. Sin embargo, quisiera hacer una pequeña matización. Ciertamente se usa en el habla común de los españoles con bastante asiduidad y fuera de todo contexto explícito. Referidas a los moros hay otras muchas usadas, como el "insulto" mameluco, o llamar a alguien "moro Muza". Sin embargo, y partiendo de la base que el patrón de España es Santiago Matamoros, y que de su propia Catedral han quitado su propia estatua porque se ofendía a los moros...no dejaría yo de remarcar que quizás, y esto es un simple futurible, expresiones de esas recobren una significación que quizás en un primer momento tuvieron, y que ahora, debido a su insaciable uso, han perdido.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches:

Estoy de acuerdo en que sólo se trata de un modismo y que no tiene que ser ofensivo.

Tan sólo quiero apuntar que aquí en la costa alicantina la gran mayoría de los pueblos tiene una fiesta llamada Moros y cristianos y en algunos de ellos se rememora el desembarco moro con el grito "_Hay moros en la costa_".
La fiesta sigue con desfiles de banda mora (Entrada mora) y desfiles de bando cristiano (Entrada cristiano), cada día uno. Y se termina cuando  los moros son devueltos al mar con gran refuerzo de pirotecnia.

Los trajes son espectaculares pero los de las bandas moras sobrepasan en esplendor, riqueza y magnificencia a los trajes cristianos. Suelen ser los preferidos del público y tienen el éxito asegurado a pesar de la historia . 

Hace poco estalló la polémica sobre lo políticamente correcto de estas fiestas y se planteó su posible fin por mor al "entendimiento de las razas": el clamor fue unánime. Nadie de los que la viven o de los que la disfrutamos como espectadores sienten el más mínimo atisbo de racismo ni nadie hace el amalgama entre las fiestas (incluido el modismo) y un insulto a una civilización en particular.

Hasta luego


----------



## lacallada

Hola:

¡Es fascinante lo del festival de los _Moros y cristianos_ en Alicante! No sabía que se usaba el modismo gritándolo así como parte de unas fiestas tradicionales. ¡Mil gracias por las fotos también!  

Me encantaría oír más de otras partes de España y si lo mismo ocurrió con la controversia relacionada a lo de los _Moros y cristianos_ hace unos años ya que entiendo que se celebran de varias maneras distintas por toda España. ¿Se usa el modismo como grito tradicional en otras variaciones de estas fiestas también?

(Discúlpenme si esto se considera fuera del tema original, pero a mí no me parece así.)

Muchísimas gracias por cualquier otra información que ilustre sus encuentros con este modismo,
La Callada


----------



## totor

No tengo mucho más que agregar a lo que han dicho ya los otros foreros, pero me gustaría hacer una pequeña observación.

Yo creo que la preocupación de La Callada tiene que ver con su origen, relacionado con lo que tan bien expresó Martine, y es la *corrección política*, un término del que, a mi juicio, se ha abusado en demasía.

Y digo con su origen porque creo que, fuera de los Estados Unidos, es algo que no tiene demasiada vigencia.

Como dice Juana, decir



Juana la Loca said:


> ¡Este niño *me tiene negra *con su comportamiento!
> ¡Me han engañado como a *un chino*!
> ¡Hoy tenía prisa y he hecho la cama a *estilo compadre*! (gitano) (quiere decir que he hecho la cama muy mal)
> ¡Se lo pasaron como los indios! (se divirtieron mucho)



no implica ningún juicio de valor negativo sobre las distintas nacionalidades o colores de piel. Yo creo que uno puede ser ciento por ciento *políticamente correcto* y al mismo tiempo ser un racista, un psicópata y todo lo que se les pueda ocurrir.


----------



## bb008

En Venezuela se usa mucho: ¡Hay Moros en la Costa!, pra indicar que hay personas merodeando, curioseando, tratando de averiguar algo, es como decir también ¡Las paredes tiene oído!, pero jamás con ánimos de ofender a nadie.



totor said:


> No tengo mucho más que agregar a lo que han dicho ya los otros foreros, pero me gustaría hacer una pequeña observación.
> 
> Yo creo que la preocupación de La Callada tiene que ver con su origen, relacionado con lo que tan bien expresó Martine, y es la *corrección política*, un término del que, a mi juicio, se ha abusado en demasía.
> 
> Y digo con su origen porque creo que, fuera de los Estados Unidos, es algo que no tiene demasiada vigencia.
> 
> Como dice Juana, decir
> 
> 
> 
> no implica ningún juicio de valor negativo sobre las distintas nacionalidades o colores de piel. Yo creo que uno puede ser ciento por ciento *políticamente correcto* y al mismo tiempo ser un racista, un psicópata y todo lo que se les pueda ocurrir.


 
En esto tienen razón, imaginense aquí en Venezuela todo es un negro..

Negrura cómo estas...
Negro hazme un favor
Adiós mi negra!... etc.
y todo sin expresar racismo, sin ofender a nadie... incluso a muchas que se los dicen ni negros son.



lacallada said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¡Es fascinante lo del festival de los _Moros y cristianos_ en Alicante! No sabía que se usaba el modismo gritándolo así como parte de unas fiestas tradicionales. ¡Mil gracias por las fotos también!
> 
> Me encantaría oír más de otras partes de España y si lo mismo ocurrió con la controversia relacionada a lo de los _Moros y cristianos_ hace unos años ya que entiendo que se celebran de varias maneras distintas por toda España. ¿Se usa el modismo como grito tradicional en otras variaciones de estas fiestas también?
> 
> (Discúlpenme si esto se considera fuera del tema original, pero a mí no me parece así.)
> 
> Muchísimas gracias por cualquier otra información que ilustre sus encuentros con este modismo,
> La Callada


 
Incluso en esas fiesta, y perdonen si pecó de ignorante, no hay un plato también típico llamado Moros y Cristianos, que lleva garbanzo, o frijoles, no sé mucho como es que esta hecho...por favor si me pueden aclarar...


----------



## MYSTICA

Estoy de acuerdo con bb008, esa palabra aquí en México es sin ofender a alguién ( únicamente es para referirnos a los chismosos)  aquí en la oficina cuando alguién nos dice "moros en la costa" es porque ya viene el jefe.. y ponte a trabajar jajaja! Aúnque no es para referirse al chismoso, si no que anda meredeando por ahí...


----------



## bb008

MYSTICA said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con bb008, esa palabra aquí en México es sin ofender a alguién ( únicamente es para referirnos a los chismosos) aquí en la oficina cuando alguién nos dice "moros en la costa" es porque ya viene el jefe.. y ponte a trabajar jajaja! Aúnque no es para referirse al chismoso, si no que anda meredeando por ahí...


 
Tal cuál aquí mystica...


----------



## MYSTICA

hey chicos me acordé de una que a lo mejor en otro país decir esto no podría ofender a nadie "Pajáros en el alambre" que es también usada para la personas que andan merodeando...

bye


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vosotros en que el uso de la expresión *moros en la costa,* si alguna vez contuvo algún tinte racista, hoy en día no creo que lo siga teniendo.

Sin embargo, sí que me gustaría comentar que a los ciudadanos del norte de África no les gusta que se les trate de moros porque lo consideran despectivo.


----------



## ianbonh

Pues, yo soy de Chile y acá lo usamos de manera coloquial bastante. No tenía idea de que eso de 'moros' hacía referencia a un pueblo (me refiero a gente) en específico. Simplemente es algo que se dice sin prejuicios de nada y que quiere decir lo que bb008  dijo. No hay para nada una connotación racista. Y si alguna vez la hubo; pues bueno, la lengua está siempre en constante cambio y créeme que ya no la tiene.

Qué tengas un buen día, lacallada


----------



## Hidrocálida

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches:
> 
> Tan sólo quiero apuntar que aquí en la costa alicantina la gran mayoría de los pueblos tiene una fiesta llamada Moros y cristianos y en algunos de ellos se rememora el desembarco moro con el grito "_Hay moros en la costa_".
> *Que interesante este punto. En México en varios sitio también se celebra esa fiesta:
> *aguascalientesmorosycristianos
> el desembarco moro .
> http://www.mexico-tenoch.com/enmarca.php?de=http://www.mexico-tenoch.com/artesanias/gal111.htmlMascaracristianos.
> Hasta luego


En México se utiliza:
 Hay moros en la costa (como un aviso de precaución)
Ver moros con tranchete( ver problemas donde no los hay.
Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Hidrocálida said:


> En México se utiliza:
> Hay moros en la costa (como un aviso de precaución)
> Ver moros con tranchete( ver problemas donde no los hay.
> Saludos


 
Y también no hay que olvidar el platillo cubano Moros con cristianos, que es arroz con firjoles negros, ¡¡Mmh deliciosos!!


----------



## Pinairun

Por aquí se dice que "hay moros en la costa" cuando hay motivos, por la presencia de alguien o de alguna circunstancia, para actuar con precaución.

Su significado es tan inofensivo como la aparición inoportuna de un niño durante una conversación "picante" entre adultos, por ejemplo.

Es lo mismo que decir que "hay ropa tendida". No va más allá.

Saludos


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora se usa mucho la expresión "(no) hay moros en la costa" (de lo más común) o "(no) hay pájaros en los alambres" o "hay mucha ropa tendida" (no tan común) o "hay moscas" sólo para prevenir/avisar que alguien podría estar escuchando o viendo algo que no es conveniente que se escuche/vea/sepa.
Es interesante saber de dónde viene el refrán tan común de "hay moros en la costa".
Saludos


----------



## curlyboy20

Wow, siempre pensé que era "no hay *muros* en la costa".


----------



## ianbonh

Ambas, pero es más común decir 'no hay moros en la costa'.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo creo que la palabra moro y, en menor proporción, negro, chino, indio y muchos otros etnónimos, tienen un doble uso que todos distinguimos en España perfectamente.
Un uso está ligado a nuestra construcción cultural y está fosilizada en frases hechas y denominaciones de traadiciones populares festivas, gastronómicas o, incluso, legendarias. Aquí entrarían, no hay moros en la costa (modismo fraseológico), Moros y Cristianos (fiesta), moros con cristianos (gastronomía), _moros_ guardadores de tesoros (leyenda del folclore), etc.
Nadie relaciona esto con los musulmanes actuales, ni se considera ofensivo para nadie, a no ser para gente muy, pero que muy susceptible.
Otro uso, totalmente diferenciado del anterior, es su uso para designar a los actuales musulmanes, bien por desinterés, desprecio, o rechazo hacia su cultura, bien por xenofobia, bien por ignorancia. 
E incluso, sengún el contexto y la entonación puede sonar despreciativo y provocar un rechazo, muy mayoritario en España, del racismo y la xenofobia.


----------



## Jorgemad

Son modismos, no hay que darle más importancia. Dichos con respeto lo unico que hacen es enriquecer el idioma.
Evidentemente ya no se refieren despectivamente a los moros.

Ya que habláis de todos estos modismos, aquí en España se utiliza mucho cuando están hablando los mayores de temas que los pequeños no deben conocer, pues porque sean temas de mayores, se dice "que hay ropa tendida"


----------



## MkRoz

Hola a todos/as:

Al igual que el *Forero Jorge, Pinairum entre otros/as*, el uso de la expresión:

*"No hay moros en la costa"* se refiere a que no hay nadie cotilleando alrededor nuestro y que podemos hablar con tranquilidad.

Saludos
*MkRoz*


----------



## Ynez

ianbonh said:


> Ambas, pero es más común decir 'no hay moros en la costa'.



Es lo mismo que yo pienso. Se entendería la otra versión, pero la frase típica que podemos usar en lenguaje normal es:

_*No* hay moros en la costa._


Para decir que el camino está despejado y no hay nadie que nos pueda ver, o no están las personas que no queremos que nos vean.

O con la idea de MkRoz:



> no hay nadie cotilleando alrededor nuestro y que podemos hablar con tranquilidad.


----------



## almir

*"Santiago matamoros"* es el patrón de España... existen imágenes que así lo representan, pero nada de racismo, pertenece a nuestra historia tanto como las "*razias*" de *Almanzor *arrasando la ciudad de Santiago en el 997.

Curiosamente recuerdo a un marroqui obsesionado con esas figuras (y yo siendo gallego y habiendo pateado Santiago 1000 veces, nunca me he fijado)...se me olvidó comentarle la "excursión" de Almanzor...cuenta la leyenda que se llevó las campanas del templo.


----------



## zeboyak

"Moro" es políticamente incorrecto y obviamente viene de un pasado racista. Otra expresión con esa palabra "oro del que cagó el moro", que hace referencia a un producto falsificado. 
Ambos modismos son coloquiales y habituales. Yo no los usaría ante una persona magrebí de forma directa, aunque su interpretación dependa sobre todo del contexto y de la intención del hablante. Seguramente la usaría para reírme de la zafiedad del lenguaje.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Yo he escuchado los dos refranes y nunca pensé que llevaban intención racista. 
De hecho hay un corrido muy famoso en Sonora sobre un caballo que se llamaba el Moro de Cumpas. 
Ni sabía que la palabra moro es de por sí peyorativa. De hecho, la palabra inglesa es muy parecida a la española, ¿es también peyorativo decirlo en inglés? 
Ha sido una sorpresa y que bueno que lo aclaran.
Saludos


----------



## zeboyak

En España "moro" es la palabra tradicionalmente despectiva para los magrebíes, igual que gabacho o franchute para los franceses o yanqui para los estadounidense.
Otra muy curiosa utilización es "meter muchos moros". Se dice cuando cuando un actor de teatro o un músico comete muchas pequeñas equivocaiones o falsas frases o notas en el momento de su actuación. De nuevo se relaciona moro con engaño (cada fallo es un moro que intenta engañar al público) igual que "el oro que cagó el moro"


----------



## kass9

lacallada said:


> Hola foreros:
> 
> Quisiera saber si el modismo _"¡Hay moros en la costa!_" sigue siendo utilizado o si se considera algo que indica o un racismo o una actitud agresiva o insultante hacia los de herencia árabe en cualquier persona que lo use. Lo encontré por primera vez hace muchos años en una historia de los árabes en Iberia pero me imagino que podría ser algo ya no usado o, tal vez, completamente evitado hoy en día al considerar la esperanza por más paz y entendimiento entre las razas en estos días tan violentos. ¿Se oye todavía o se evita? ¿Se considera insultante o simplemente ignorante?
> 
> (Por ejemplo, todavía usamos en los EE.UU. un modismo que, según lo entiendo yo, proviene de y se refiere a la llegada de los británicos a la costa este de los EE.UU. durante nuestra época de revolución, pero no se le considera nada ofensivo a nadie. Pues, en realidad no menciona a los británicos directamente, sólo se dice que "la costa está clara", o sea, que está vacía. Quiere decir que no hay ningún peligro ni amenaza.)
> 
> Gracias de antemano,
> La Callada
> (Siempre bienvenidas son las simpáticas y gentiles correcciones y sugerencias para mejorar mi español y mi entendimiento del mundo en que se habla.)


definitivamente tanto esta como el resto de expresiones que se mencionan en otros comentarios son racistas, que sean modismos que se sigan utilizando por parte de la población con o sin tener conciencia de ello no quiere decir que no lo sean, y creo que en lo posible deben ser evitados.


----------



## Calambur

lacallada said:


> Quisiera saber si el modismo _"¡Hay moros en la costa!_" sigue siendo utilizado o si se considera algo que indica o un racismo o una actitud agresiva o insultante hacia los de herencia árabe en cualquier persona que lo use.


Hola.

Aunque el hilo es antiguo, considero que la pregunta sigue siendo válida, y mi respuesta, desde este lado del charco, es que *(no) hay moros en la costa* no es una expresión racista ni agresiva ni insultante hacia los árabes. Por aquí no hemos tenido nunca problemas con ellos y ni se nos pasa por la cabeza pensar que pueda ofenderlos. Es simplemente un dicho cristalizado en la lengua, que hemos heredado.

Eso por aquí, insisto.
Quizá en algunos lugares sí pueda resultar una expresión inconveniente, como señala


Víctor Pérez said:


> Sin embargo, sí que me gustaría comentar que a los ciudadanos del norte de África no les gusta que se les trate de moros porque lo consideran despectivo.


Así que, sabiendo eso, lo mejor es ser prudente y "no nombrar la soga en casa del ahorcado".
Pero no más que eso, digo yo.

Porque si vamos por el lado de la llamada "corrección política" -falsedad que, por cierto, me tiene harta-, ya no se podrían usar adjetivos de ningún tipo al hablar de nadie porque "queda prohibido" referirse a las personas por lo que son. La hipocresía a la cabeza de todo.
Diría Borges (Borges, *Jorge *Luis) en su conocido artículo "Si hay miseria, que no se note": "Un ciego -yo lo soy- es un no vidente".
¡Vamos!, dejémonos de jorobar con la corrección política: un ciego es un ciego; un gordo es un gordo; un flaco, un flaco; un pelado, un pelado; un petiso, un petiso; etc. ¿Qué hay de ofensivo en eso?

Y para que no vayan a creer que me tiro contra nadie, comento que por aquí, por ejemplo, una conocida zopenca -noten lo buena que he amanecido hoy- ha propuesto hace muy poco -hará apenas un par de meses- que para referirnos a alguien de piel negra no digamos "negro" sino "no blanco"...
¡Así no se puede hablar, o mejor, así no se puede pensar! Y así nos va.

Saludos._


----------



## totor

Calambur said:


> dejémonos de jorobar con la corrección política


¡Bien dicho, Calambur!


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Calambur said:


> una conocida zopenca ha propuesto hace muy poco -hará apenas un par de meses- que para referirnos a alguien de piel negra no digamos "negro" sino "no blanco"...


Zopenca me resulta muy suave para alguien que dice algo así...

Edito: mejor lo que dirían mis adorados Les Luthiers, "alguien de color... negro".


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Creo que siempre utilicé la versión negativa de esta frase, o sea "no hay moros en la costa".  No creo haber usado nunca la versión afirmativa, vaya uno a saber por qué. 
Y sí, yo tampoco le asigno un valor peyorativo, pero convengamos en que no tengo moros en unos miles de kilómetros a la redonda. Un amigo catalán (que no español, según él) suele usar el término _moro_ o _morillos _en un sentido peyorativo para referirse a los africanos (en general, no importa si son musulmanes o qué).

Y respecto de la zopenca, obviamente no sabe nada de teoría de conjuntos. Entre el conjunto de los negros y el de los no blancos hay cantidad de subconjuntos de no blancos que tampoco son negros.


----------



## Lamarimba

_Tres morillas m’enamoran
 en Jaén,
 Axa y Fátima y Marién.
 Tres morillas tan garridas
 yvan a coger olivas
 y hallávanlas cogidas
 en Jaén,
 Axa y Fátima y Marién
 Y hallávanlas cogidas
 y tornaban desmaidas
 y las colores perdidas
 en Jaén._

Literatura, para quitarle hierro al asunto.


----------



## Calambur

Lamarimba said:


> Literatura, para quitarle hierro al asunto.



Hermoso.


----------



## Lamarimba

Sabía que te gustaría, @Calambur. No sé qué pasa en Argentina estos días que se os ve un poco revueltos con lo de la corrección política. 


Para conocer un poco los vaivenes de la historia aquí, en el Mediterráneo, y acercarse al origen del dichoso _no hay moros en la costa, _bastará leer este articulito de la Wikipedia: Piratería berberisca_._​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Por si alguien lo ignora, recordemos que el origen de la palabra *moro *viene de mucho tiempo atrás, cuando designaba a los habitantes de las provincias romanas de *Mauritania*, los _máuros _o _maures_.

Con relación a las suspicacias que la apelación *moro *puede provocar, quizá interese saber que en la costa mediterránea de Marruecos hay dos ciudades españolas, *Ceuta* y *Melilla*, cuyas poblaciones están principalmente conformadas por españoles de origen español y por españoles de origen marroquí. Hace muchas décadas, los ceutís y los melillenses distinguían a unos de otros refiriéndose a *españoles *y a *moros*. Más tarde, en la jerga local, y para limar asperezas, los _moros _pasaron a ser *marroquís*. Pero aquí se originó un conflicto: gran parte de la población de origen marroquí poseía la nacionalidad española y, por lo tanto, era tan española como la población que no era de origen marroquí. Lógicamente, esa población defendió a ultranza su españolidad y, como los votos mandan, las autoridades locales aceptaron de buen grado que, semánticamente, no se distinguiera entre _españoles _y _marroquís_. Pero, a escala social, _tenían _todos que hacer una distinción entre unos y otros. ¿Y qué fue lo que mejor se les ocurrió? Pues hacer una distinción religiosa y llamar a los unos, *cristianos*, y a los otros, *musulmanes*. En otras palabras, todos los ceutís y todos los melillenses de origen español (por decirlo de alguna forma) son _cristianos _y todos los de origen marroquí son _musulmanes _(aunque unos u otros pertenezcan a otras confesiones o, incluso, sean ateos).


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> Pues hacer una distinción religiosa y llamar a los unos, *cristianos*, y a los otros, *musulmanes*.


Eso me encantó, Víctor.


----------



## Rocko!

MYSTICA said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con bb008, esa palabra aquí en México es sin ofender a alguién ( únicamente es para referirnos a los chismosos)  aquí en la oficina cuando alguién nos dice "moros en la costa" es porque ya viene el jefe.. y ponte a trabajar jajaja! Aúnque no es para referirse al chismoso, si no que anda meredeando por ahí...


Y si hiciéramos una encuesta en nuestro México lindo y querido para preguntarles a los transeúntes qué cosa es “un moro”, yo creo que con contadas excepciones, nos devolverían la pregunta: “¿_no_ _son personas_?”. Y si apretáramos más las tuercas: “¿_pero quiénes son estas personas_?”; R: “_No lo sé, discúlpeme_”.


> ¿Quién al ver al sol no se hizo la misma pregunta cuando niño fue?
> 
> _¡Oh sol rutilante! ¡Sol madrugador!
> ¡Cuán temprano sales a enviar tu fulgor!
> Ayer te ocultaste después que jugué!
> ¿En dónde dormiste la noche que fue?
> “Yo no duermo, niña, hasta China fui,
> alumbré a los moros y a los negros vi”._
> 
> Y tiembla la tierna mente infantil y no alcanza a comprender ¿hasta dónde están los moros? Y… ¿Quiénes son los moros? Y duda… y duda… y la duda permanece. Y los moros crecen dentro de su fantasía y se convierten en seres gigantescos con un solo ojo en la frente y persiguen a los niños… y ahí quedan “los moros” almacenados en el rincón de los recuerdos infantiles.


Fuente: María G. Ringwald, citando un poema del poeta mexicano Gregorio Torres Quintero.

La expresión “moros en la costa” no puede ser racista en México ya que el concepto de “moro” no es mexicano y no siempre se sabe por aquí qué es un _moro_, a diferencia de España. Por otra parte, el dicho sí es bien conocido y se usa mucho en México con los significados que MYSTICA mencionó.


----------



## Bramimonde

curlyboy20 said:


> Wow, siempre pensé que era "no hay *muros* en la costa".


Yo pensaba que era “no hay monos en la costa” 🤣


----------

